# AutoSleeper Suffolk



## DMRICH (Sep 18, 2012)

We are having problems with the hot water in our Suffolk. When connected to hook-up the water is very hot, almost boiling. I am told that the thermostat on the outside of the wardrobe only controls the temperature when the water is heated by gas. Surely this isn't correct? Can anyone help?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am no expert in your vehicle but ours has a dial for both gas and electric.
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Phone Mark at Autosleepers service centre. 01386 853511

He is both knowledgeable, and very helpful.

Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

If it is the truma combi there should be a setting on the control switch for 40 or 60 degrees, the water does get pretty hot on ours. System just takes a bit of getting used to, somewhere on here is an excellent diagram which makes it easier to explain than the manual. Sure someone will be along with the link!


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

If your controls are like ours (see picture attached, but I haven't actually done this before in the forum... but it seems to have worked), then:

The left hand control sets energy source (electric, gas or both, at two different 'power' levels for electric)

The right hand control outer ring sets water temperature (electric at top and gas at bottom and you must match the energy source with what you set on the left control. The inner ring sets room heat (and you won't want that above 1 today!)

As Groundhog says, 60 degrees feels pretty hot, so to check your thermostat in the tank is working, set it to 40, which feels a just a bit more than warm (if the stat is working). I have no idea where the post he refers to is!

If it was actually boiling, I think you hear this in two ways: first there would be some 'kettling', little bumps and squeaks like your kettle makes when it's getting close to boiling; second, I'm sure there would be some pressure release happening (short burst of hissing sound coming from near the water tank) quite often - the steam has to go somewhere!


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

DMRICH said:


> We are having problems with the hot water in our Suffolk. When connected to hook-up the water is very hot, almost boiling. I am told that the thermostat on the outside of the wardrobe only controls the temperature when the water is heated by gas. Surely this isn't correct? Can anyone help?


Hi DMRICH, I think you will find that the boiler when used on electrics is preset at about 70C. The temperature is only variable when you use it on gas.

DG


----------



## DMRICH (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------

